# Over Due Intro



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

This is a long over due intro.

I've been fishing for 45 years the first 20 in freshwater. Around 1995 shifted to salt, mainly on the west coast of Florida in Tampa Bay but also range from The Big Bend to Charlotte Harbor.

Started wading because there was no way I could afford a boat or a car to pull it, lol. Bought a John boat around 1997 fished all over Florida, Tampa Bay, Yankeetown, Islamorada, the Lagoon and caught lots of fish from that boat.

Bought this 1992 Silverking in 2003.


Then decided it was time to buy my "adult" boat and bought a Chittum 50% carbon this year. I love to sight fish, primarily fly fish if I can buy I'll pickup plug and spin rods if necessary. Hopefully throwing zara spooks. Lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That Chittum is beautiful!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks. It really is awesome. I get giddy just driving it sometimes. 

My kids love the step up to the platform. Which I can't believe wasn't on every skiff from the beginning. My 8 year old son loves to drive it.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Jason M said:


> This is a long over due intro.
> 
> I've been fishing for 45 years the first 20 in freshwater. Around 1995 shifted to salt, mainly on the west coast of Florida in Tampa Bay but also range from The Big Bend to Charlotte Harbor.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've made a serious upgrade!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Welcome and great story! Do you have any prop specs for that Tohatsu? Assuming it’s the MFS60


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jackson man said:


> Looks like you've made a serious upgrade!


I don't spend money often as my wife and I joke we are always "playing the long game" but this opportunity came at the right time. 

I base my fishing year around tarpon season and I wanted a serious tarpon boat.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Salt said:


> Welcome and great story! Do you have any prop specs for that Tohatsu? Assuming it’s the MFS60


Yes the MFS60. It has a powertech but I can't recall the model. I will try to look next time. George at Chittum knows which one it was because this was the demo boat and they used it to test props.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Nice sleds.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Jason M said:


> Yes the MFS60. It has a powertech but I can't recall the model. I will try to look next time. George at Chittum knows which one it was because this was the demo boat and they used it to test props.


Thanks. Look forward to seeing what you find out.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice upgrade! Can't believe we lived for years without the easy front step as on the Chittum! Beautiful Mangrove!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Salt said:


> Welcome and great story! Do you have any prop specs for that Tohatsu? Assuming it’s the MFS60


Salt
I looked at the prop. It is a SCB3R16PY650

Don't ask me what that corresponds to for specs, lol


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Jason M said:


> Salt
> I looked at the prop. It is a SCB3R16PY650
> 
> Don't ask me what that corresponds to for specs, lol


Nope that’s good. I know how it compares based on your info.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Well the numbers make sense after looking at the props at least the first 8 characters. I'm not sure what the last 4 signify.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the Chittum! Hope you and your family make great memories and bring lots of fish over her sides.

I have to admit, I'm a total Spook Jr. addict and throw it 80% of the time I'm spin fishing. If I had to fish 1 lure the rest of my life....._yup_....Spook Jr.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Jason M said:


> This is a long over due intro.
> 
> I've been fishing for 45 years the first 20 in freshwater. Around 1995 shifted to salt, mainly on the west coast of Florida in Tampa Bay but also range from The Big Bend to Charlotte Harbor.
> 
> ...


Nice ride! I haven't seen one up close yet. Looks bad ass though


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the looks of that Mangrove. Sharp skiff. I hope the prop makes it better.

Still think he should build the HAL 9000... An internal jet drive powered skiff like the one Chris Morejohn's got depicted on his IG account.

I remember poling him around on my first wet test in 1999. 
The year Y2K killed all the batteries in the birds and we all partied.

He's a big fella. The whole damn stern pivoted around him on the bow.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Xcapnjoe said:


> Love the looks of that Mangrove. Sharp skiff. I hope the prop makes it better.
> 
> Still think he should build the HAL 9000... An internal jet drive powered skiff like the one Chris Morejohn's got depicted on his IG account.
> 
> ...


I saw that post of Chris' that would be a very interesting idea. It wouldn't work in Louisiana because of all the grass but here in Florida or would work.


----------

